# Firefly's 1978 Monte Carlo



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Got the Trumpeter '78 Monte a while back. First thing I did was shave the landau-crap :biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

cant wait to see it done. is it jus me or do those rims have a lil twist n it. my lil bro got some of them awhile bak n a was lookin at it n they looked just a lil bit twisted


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@May 12 2007, 04:53 PM~7888401
> *cant wait to see it done. is it jus me or do those rims have a lil twist n it. my lil bro got some of them awhile bak n a was lookin at it n they looked just a lil bit twisted
> *


Nah, the spokes are straight if that's what you're talking about. They are the Pegasus 1003, the spokes tilt inward towards the hub.


----------



## kingcarlo (Apr 22, 2007)

I got that same model, really sweet detail. my cousins building it for me with some trunk mods like a 4 pump system and custom crafted speaker box. 13's with the same stance as yours. good luck and want to see it after its complete.
- The King


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingcarlo_@May 12 2007, 04:57 PM~7888413
> *I got that same model, really sweet detail. my cousins building it for me with some trunk mods like a 4 pump system and  custom crafted speaker box. 13's with the same stance as yours. good luck and want to see it after its complete.
> - The King
> *


Very nice detail indeed. I'm building a 2 pump-whammy for the trunk right now :biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 12 2007, 08:55 AM~7888407
> *Nah, the spokes are straight if that's what you're talking about. They are the Pegasus 1003, the spokes tilt inward towards the hub.
> *


oh i guess it wus jus the way i was lookin at em. but this car looks like it would be a fun build. cant wait to see it finished hno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@May 12 2007, 07:53 AM~7888401
> *cant wait to see it done. is it jus me or do those rims have a lil twist n it. my lil bro got some of them awhile bak n a was lookin at it n they looked just a lil bit twisted
> *



i had a set of those too, it loked like someone grabbed the hub, and the rim, and twisted them, i think it looks kool so far, keep us updated :cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I want to do the same to mine. How did you shave the trim off without messing up the body or trim on the roof


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 12 2007, 05:19 PM~7888520
> *I want to do the same to mine. How did you shave the trim off without messing up the body or trim on the roof
> *


Sanding stick, 320 grit sandpaper and a little patience. Just be careful around the window trim and you'll be allright.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 12 2007, 10:23 AM~7888533
> *Sanding stick, 320 grit sandpaper and a little patience. Just be careful around the window trim and you'll be allright.
> *


Im too impatience to sand it all i usually exacto the taller stuff but theirs usually a lot of slips and "oh fucks". :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 12 2007, 06:58 PM~7888901
> *Im too impatience to sand it all i usually exacto the taller stuff but theirs usually a lot of slips and "oh fucks". :biggrin:
> *


It's not even that much work, after 5 of 10 mins you're done.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice shave job, keep us posted!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I guess I will try ,the worst that can happen is I will need make it a convertable


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nothing much nicer than a clean shave job... hows the 69 comin?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2007, 06:36 AM~7891816
> *nothing much nicer than a clean shave job... hows the 69 comin?
> *


The '69 is on hold, need some more stuff for it, because I got some new ideas.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep them coming....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Made some cylinders. I'm probably gonna lay the ass down, don't know about this lockup.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, I must have missed this topic. Nice job on the shave.  Been wanting to pick this kit up.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 24 2007, 03:23 PM~7968695
> *damn,  I must have missed this topic.  Nice job on the shave.      Been wanting to pick this kit up.
> *


You should really pick it up, the kit has very nice detail (positionable steering and lots of other detail parts you don't see on other kits).


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 24 2007, 07:21 AM~7968968
> *You should really pick it up, the kit has very nice detail (positionable steering and lots of other detail parts you don't see on other kits).
> *



YEA!!! I got the kit the other day. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have one too.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANY UPDATES???


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 4 2007, 08:27 AM~8231885
> *ANY UPDATES???
> *


As the matter in fact, yes :biggrin: I've hardly been building lately (too busy with real cars), but I got a little done yesterday.

Here's the frame in paint, body will be the same color.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Body foiled and cleared:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

looks nice homie! :thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL I had to look at it a few times. At first I thought ok why did you foil a body with a big spot going down the side for. :uh: 

Looks nice and wet!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 25 2007, 03:39 PM~8386073
> *LOL I had to look at it a few times.  At first I thought ok why did you foil a body with a big spot going down the side for.  :uh:
> 
> Looks nice and wet!
> *


Gleamin'! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good man keep us updated


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 25 2007, 08:39 AM~8386073
> *LOL I had to look at it a few times.  At first I thought ok why did you foil a body with a big spot going down the side for.  :uh:
> 
> Looks nice and wet!
> *



x2


----------



## Monte Hopper (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 SIZE]


----------



## Monte Hopper (Nov 29, 2006)

who makes this kit where did u get it and how much? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Trumpeter makes this kit, dunno what it costs in the U.S. Probably around $20


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 25 2007, 11:17 AM~8387050
> *NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Damn that look better than a whole lot of monte on here


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good man!! :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

NICE CAN'T WAIT TILL ITS DONE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 25 2007, 06:53 AM~8386134
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Engine:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

coming out clean.....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Suspension hung, and flocked interior:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job man!! Love the interior!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn fire fly this monte is looking good :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

shits coming out nice mang


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll try to finish it this week, cause I just got word I can come pick up my '78 LTD at the end of this week or the beginning of next. So after I pick that up, very little time for the models :0


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 14 2007, 05:30 PM~8553991
> *Thanks guys, I'll try to finish it this week, cause I just got word I can come pick up my '78 LTD at the end of this week or the beginning of next. So after I pick that up, very little time for the models :0
> *


Looks good, Firefly a very cool, clean street cruizer. I checked out the prices out here in L.A. and they they sell for 35.00 to 45.00. Trumpeteer makes a great kit but the price is a little pricey. Well sorry to get off topic.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 15 2007, 09:19 AM~8558135
> *Looks good, Firefly a very cool, clean street cruizer. I checked out the prices out here in L.A. and they they sell for 35.00 to 45.00. Trumpeteer makes a great kit but the price is a little pricey. Well sorry to get off topic.
> *


Damn, that much? I picked it up for €20.00, that's about $27.00

Still a pretty expensive kit, if you compare it to other kits, but the detail makes up for it.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looks great bro. i might have to pick up 1 of these. looks like a prime candidate for an adjustable suspension.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' damn good so far!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

X2


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Got some more done:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

As you see I need to do some little stuff, put the exhaust against the belly, finish up the engine and fit the chrome trim and hood.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks damn good sofar! :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 30 2007, 10:48 AM~8900429
> *That looks good homie  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## tulowshakur (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah i picked up one to to local hobby shop 36.99 but worth it i think.. 
it's far superior to the two others i have.. an origonal mpc wheeler dealer kit and it's sister kit from amt that was retooled from mpc..
i think they're going on ebay


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Finished it


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

A true Street Ride ! Love it , really Nice Homie ! :0


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 1 2007, 11:14 PM~8908722
> *A true Street Ride ! Love it , really Nice Homie ! :0
> *


Thanks man, much appreciated


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 1 2007, 02:14 PM~8908722
> *A true Street Ride ! Love it , really Nice Homie ! :0
> *


X2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks good man.


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

Thats a sweet ass monte bro, i realy like the stance


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 1 2007, 11:14 AM~8908722
> *A true Street Ride ! Love it , really Nice Homie ! :0
> *


*X-2*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice rear cylinders....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 1 2007, 01:46 PM~8908507
> *Finished it
> 
> 
> ...


damn that mofo looks good i ma have to get me one of these suckers


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet........it come out really nice!!


----------

